# Day 21 Progesterone Results on Clomid



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi,

I'm on my first round of clomid. I just got my day 21 progesterone results back. It was at 79. Does anyone know what the results actually mean? They never explained this to me!

What did everyone else get on CD21? 

What were your results and did you get a BFP?

Xx


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

They wouldn't tell me my exact result over the phone (don't know how else I'm supposed to get it!) but I am pretty sure that means you ovulated. I think I read on another thread somewhere that anything over 30 indicates ovulation. As you know from the other post I didn't get a BFP this time round despite ovulation but fingers crossed for you x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

79 is brilliant, anything over 30 means you ovulated. I've not started Clomid yet but my highest blood result was 22. Good luck x x


----------



## Fifefertility (Feb 22, 2015)

I had 21 day at 45 on first round of clomid but got bfn I googled results and 45 was indication of first trimester but not for me boo


----------

